# Wifi Intel 5100 - iwlagn - SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132

## dudumomo

Hello everyone !

I am quite a beginner with Gentoo, even if I've been using it 2 years...  :Embarassed: 

I wanted to connect my PC:

```
Linux gentoo 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #10 SMP Thu Jul 1 22:29:04 CEST 2010 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T9400 @ 2.53GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

with an intel 5100 on gentoo-light

to my wireless router.

But when I try to "wake up" my wireless card, with the command ifconfig I got the following error:

```
ifconfig wlan0 up

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132
```

Any idea ?

PS:

iwl5000-ucode-8.24.2.12 and wireless-tools-29 are installed

In the file /etc/conf.d/net, I got:

```
modules=( "iwconfig" )

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

essid_wlan0="any"
```

And if I try:

```
gentoo linux # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start 

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Starting wlan0

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132

 *   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

 *   Failed to configure wireless for wlan0 
```

```
gentoo linux # dmesg | tail

[ 2449.204214] usb 5-1: unregistering interface 5-1:1.3

[ 2449.204235] usb 5-1:1.3: uevent

[ 2449.204327] usb 5-1: uevent

[ 2449.308012] hub 5-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

[ 2470.695644] Registered led device: iwl-phy0::radio

[ 2470.695658] Registered led device: iwl-phy0::assoc

[ 2470.695671] Registered led device: iwl-phy0::RX

[ 2470.695683] Registered led device: iwl-phy0::TX

[ 2470.708924] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[ 3189.394721] mconf used greatest stack depth: 4360 bytes left
```

Thank you for your help !!

----------

## cach0rr0

do you have wpa_supplicant installed and configured? 

might go that route instead of the iwconfig route.

----------

## dudumomo

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

> do you have wpa_supplicant installed and configured? 
> 
> might go that route instead of the iwconfig route.

 

Thanks for your reply.

I've tried with wpa_supplicant, and this time, I'am able to scan the wireless network.

I've installed wicd to help me to configure my network, but I cannot obtain an IP...it still doesn't work...

What should I check/do ?

Thank you !

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# iwlist scan

# /etc/init.d/wicd restart

# dmesg | tail

# ifconfig -a

```

----------

## dudumomo

Hi !

Here are the results:

```
dudumomo # cat /etc/conf.d/net 

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

#WPA_SUPPLICANT

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

essid_wlan0="any"

```

```
 dudumomo # ifconfig -a 

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:22:15:28:68:c9  

          inet addr:192.168.10.127  Bcast:192.168.10.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::222:15ff:fe28:68c9/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:5420 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:6445 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:1614294 (1.5 MiB)  TX bytes:857143 (837.0 KiB)

          Interrupt:31 Base address:0xe000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:6 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:6 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:300 (300.0 B)  TX bytes:300 (300.0 B)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:ea:48:c1:4a  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-16-EA-48-C1-4A-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP RUNNING  MTU:0  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```

```
dudumomo # iwconfig 

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:"GPhone"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=15 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

```
dudumomo # iwlist scan 

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 02:18:41:65:DC:93

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=70/70  Signal level=-28 dBm  

                    Encryption key:off

                    ESSID:"GPhone"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s

                    Mode:Ad-Hoc

                    Extra:tsf=00000000002f06dd

                    Extra: Last beacon: 3125ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00064750686F6E65

                    IE: Unknown: 010482848B96

                    IE: Unknown: 03010B

                    IE: Unknown: 06020000

```

```
dudumomo # /etc/init.d/wicd restart 

 * Please use 'svc_stop; svc_start' and not 'stop; start' to

 * restart the service in its custom 'restart()' function.

 * Run wicd without arguments for more info.

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Stopping wicd daemon and closing connections ...                       [ ok ]

 * Starting wicd daemon ...                                               [ ok ]

```

```
dudumomo # dmesg | tail 

[17946.683651] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[17946.827815] r8169: eth0: link up

[17952.683686] Registered led device: iwl-phy0::radio

[17952.683700] Registered led device: iwl-phy0::assoc

[17952.683713] Registered led device: iwl-phy0::RX

[17952.683725] Registered led device: iwl-phy0::TX

[17952.691640] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[17952.847093] r8169: eth0: link up

[17952.944828] r8169: eth0: link up

[17963.143007] eth0: no IPv6 routers present
```

```
dudumomo # ifconfig -a 

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:22:15:28:68:c9  

          inet6 addr: fe80::222:15ff:fe28:68c9/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:5499 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:6625 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:1645216 (1.5 MiB)  TX bytes:881998 (861.3 KiB)

          Interrupt:31 Base address:0xe000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:6 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:6 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:300 (300.0 B)  TX bytes:300 (300.0 B)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:ea:48:c1:4a  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-16-EA-48-C1-4A-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP RUNNING  MTU:0  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```

Thank you

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, we will try it the manual way.

```

# rc-update del wicd boot

```

Now restart your box and post this :

```

# /etc/init.d/wlan0 restart

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# wpa_cli status

# dmesg | tail

```

Also, can you post this :

```

# cd /etc/init.d && ls -la

```

----------

## dudumomo

Hi,

```
gentoo dudumomo # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                                 [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                        [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

```

```
gentoo dudumomo # ifconfig -a 

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:22:15:28:68:c9  

          inet addr:192.168.10.127  Bcast:192.168.10.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::222:15ff:fe28:68c9/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:610 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:899 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:284052 (277.3 KiB)  TX bytes:132049 (128.9 KiB)

          Interrupt:31 Base address:0xe000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:100 (100.0 B)  TX bytes:100 (100.0 B)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:ea:48:c1:4a  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-16-EA-48-C1-4A-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP RUNNING  MTU:0  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```

 *Quote:*   

> gentoo dudumomo # iwconfig 
> 
> lo        no wireless extensions.
> 
> eth0      no wireless extensions.
> ...

 

```
gentoo dudumomo # wpa_cli status 

Selected interface 'wlan0'

wpa_state=DISCONNECTED
```

 *Quote:*   

> gentoo dudumomo # dmesg | tail 
> 
> [   25.468095] [fglrx] Reserved FB block: Unshared offset:1fffc000, size:4000 
> 
> [   28.883690] [fglrx:fireglAsyncioIntEnableMsgHandler] *ERROR* interrupt source ff000066 is not supported on this hardware (return code = 1)
> ...

 

Not ready..?

Last command:

```
gentoo dudumomo # cd /etc/init.d && ls -la 

total 384

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 2010-07-03 09:38 .

drwxr-xr-x 71 root root  4096 2010-07-03 09:36 ..

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   818 2009-11-23 20:14 acpid

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  6231 2009-11-25 00:08 alsasound

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   533 2010-04-03 22:18 atieventsd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   451 2010-01-04 00:22 avahi-daemon

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   445 2010-01-04 00:22 avahi-dnsconfd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3225 2009-11-24 00:07 boinc

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3614 2009-11-19 09:25 bootmisc

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1232 2009-11-19 09:25 checkfs

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3226 2009-11-19 09:25 checkroot

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3054 2009-11-19 09:25 clock

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1419 2009-11-19 09:25 consolefont

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   586 2009-11-23 22:45 consolekit

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1729 2009-12-12 18:57 crypto-loop

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   299 2009-11-26 07:38 cupsd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1152 2009-11-23 20:26 dbus

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2187 2009-11-25 18:53 deluged

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    21 2009-11-23 18:52 depscan.sh -> ../../sbin/depscan.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   684 2010-01-04 00:21 device-mapper

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2421 2009-11-23 19:48 dhcpd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   736 2009-11-23 19:48 dhcrelay

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   660 2009-11-23 20:20 dmcrypt

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   536 2010-01-04 00:21 dmeventd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   726 2009-11-24 19:48 fancontrol

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   452 2009-12-28 23:07 freenet

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    23 2009-11-23 18:52 functions.sh -> ../../sbin/functions.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   756 2010-02-11 07:23 fuse

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   741 2009-12-30 19:49 git-daemon

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   951 2009-11-19 11:04 gpm

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1187 2009-12-12 19:35 hald

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  5606 2009-11-19 09:25 halt.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   547 2009-11-24 20:02 hddtemp

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   433 2009-11-19 09:25 hostname

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   464 2009-11-24 00:49 hsqldb

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1855 2009-11-19 09:25 keymaps

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2466 2009-11-24 19:48 lm_sensors

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   620 2009-11-19 09:25 local

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2088 2009-11-19 09:25 localmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   761 2010-01-04 00:21 lvm

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2947 2009-11-19 09:25 modules

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     6 2009-11-23 18:52 net.eth0 -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 30689 2009-11-19 09:25 net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3307 2009-11-19 09:25 netmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 30689 2010-07-03 09:38 net.wlan0

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 30689 2010-07-01 10:45 net.wlan0~

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  4188 2009-11-24 19:54 nfs

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1084 2009-11-24 19:54 nfsmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    63 2009-11-25 19:11 nfs_script

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    45 2009-11-25 19:05 nfs_script~

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1526 2010-01-10 22:28 nscd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   670 2009-11-19 09:25 numlock

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1871 2009-12-14 19:37 pciparm

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1289 2009-11-24 19:54 portmap

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   666 2010-01-24 11:47 pydoc-2.6

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   304 2009-11-19 08:59 reboot.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   276 2009-11-19 09:25 rmnologin

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   595 2009-11-24 19:54 rpc.idmapd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   788 2009-11-24 19:54 rpc.pipefs

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   818 2009-11-24 19:54 rpc.statd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   558 2009-11-19 10:44 rsyncd

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    23 2009-11-23 18:52 runscript.sh -> ../../sbin/runscript.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   385 2009-11-19 08:59 shutdown.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2159 2009-11-23 20:37 sshd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   817 2009-12-20 17:32 svnserve

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1882 2009-11-23 19:47 syslog-ng

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  5803 2009-12-12 18:58 udev

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2585 2009-12-12 18:58 udev-dev-tarball

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2686 2009-12-12 18:58 udev-mount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   685 2009-12-12 18:58 udev-postmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   942 2009-11-19 09:25 urandom

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   723 2010-07-02 12:41 wicd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  6417 2009-12-12 19:14 xdm

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   340 2009-12-12 19:14 xdm-setup
```

Thank you !

----------

## cach0rr0

remove anything related to networking from your startup

then assuming you have a wpa_supplicant.conf configured:

```

wpa_supplicant -Dwext -i wlan0 -c /your/path/to/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

post any errors

if no errors then try:

```

dhcpcd wlan0

```

post back with any errors

----------

## dudumomo

Hi again.

Here is my wpa_supplicant.conf:

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

ap_scan=0

#update_config=1

network={

   ssid="GPhone"

   key_mgmt=NONE

}
```

I don't have any password for the connection.

When I run:

```
gentoo dudumomo # wpa_supplicant -Dwext -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf 
```

I don't have any info, just waiting. I have to press CTRL+C to stop the command.

And the command dhclient while the previous is still running:

```
gentoo dudumomo # dhclient wlan0

Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client V3.1.2p1-Gentoo

Copyright 2004-2009 Internet Systems Consortium.

All rights reserved.

For info, please visit http://www.isc.org/sw/dhcp/

Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:16:ea:48:c1:4a

Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:16:ea:48:c1:4a

Sending on   Socket/fallback

DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 6

DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 11

ETC...

```

Same thing if I stop the command wpa_supplicant -Dwext

 :Sad:   ....

Thank you for your help !!

----------

## d2_racing

I found your problem :

```

# cd /etc/init.d

# rm net.wlan*

# ln -s net.lo net.wlan0

```

Now retry :

```

# /etc/init.d/wlan0 restart 

# ifconfig -a 

# iwconfig 

# wpa_cli status 

# dmesg | tail 

```

----------

## oRDeX

the 132 error is the rfkill error, so before taking up the interface you should disable it.

Anyway wpa_supplicant can handle it correctly (so don't worry about the messages while running net.wlan0 start).

What I think is that such card is really new, so it would be better to use a recent kernel like .34 or your version but with the "compat-wireless" package

----------

## NeddySeagoon

The rfkill error comes in two sorts,

You don't have it but you need it.  You don't need it but you have it.

Its in two parts, a kernel option called rfkill and a user space tool emerge rfkill.

You either need neither or both. Its trial and error to see which group you fall into

----------

## d2_racing

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> What I think is that such card is really new, so it would be better to use a recent kernel like .34 or your version but with the "compat-wireless" package

 

Yeah, I noticed that too, maybe he should try kernel 2.6.34 and after compiling his kernel, he should run this :

```

# rm /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

# emerge -av iwl5100

# reboot

```

I'm sure that the wmaster0 will be gone for good and he will have only the wlan0 interface

----------

## dudumomo

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> I found your problem :
> 
> ```
> 
> # cd /etc/init.d
> ...

 

Okay, I understand my first mistake. (I guess I did cp net.lo net.wlan0 instead of making a link.

But, I still have the same problem.

Impossible to get an IP (I've tried with wicd)

So, you suggest me to update my kernel... Yeah, I planned to reinstall my system soon, but as I am in 56k connection...I'm still waiting to get my new connection.

----------

## dudumomo

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

>  *oRDeX wrote:*   What I think is that such card is really new, so it would be better to use a recent kernel like .34 or your version but with the "compat-wireless" package 
> 
> Yeah, I noticed that too, maybe he should try kernel 2.6.34 and after compiling his kernel, he should run this :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

After upgrading and compiling my new kernel (linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r1), and running the following commands:

# rm /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

# emerge -av iwl5000-ucode

# reboot

I don't see any changes...

By the way, in the kernel, there is a module for my intel 5100 !! (Good news) but still not working.

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, can you post this :

```

# cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules 

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

```

----------

## dudumomo

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Ok, can you post this :
> 
> ```
> 
> # cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules 
> ...

 

As I've deleted the 70-persistent file, I don't have it anymore. Emerging iwl5000-ucode was supposed to create one ?

```
gentoo dudumomo # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:22:15:28:68:c9  

          inet6 addr: fe80::222:15ff:fe28:68c9/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:102 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:22290 (21.7 KiB)

          Interrupt:31 Base address:0xe000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:484555 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:484555 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:70895771 (67.6 MiB)  TX bytes:70895771 (67.6 MiB)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:ea:48:c1:4a  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-16-EA-48-C1-4A-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP RUNNING  MTU:0  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

gentoo dudumomo # iwconfig 

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:""  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=15 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

Thanks for your help !

EDIT: OOUUPPS, I wasn't on the right kernel.

I will post the correct output soon.

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, no problem, with kernel 2.6.33 or higher, you will have only wlan0.

----------

## dudumomo

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Ok, no problem, with kernel 2.6.33 or higher, you will have only wlan0.

 

Indeed, I do.

But it is still not working.

(I'm going tomorrow to the "Rencontre Mondiale du Logiciel Libre" in Bordeaux - France, so I will not have the time to check further, but I will do it after)

Thank you

----------

## dudumomo

Hi back !

Well, I guess I have to reinstall my ati-drivers with this new kernel as i got some problem with the screen (No pointer, slow graphic, etc...)

Anyway, here are the command asked:

```
gentoo dudumomo # cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

# This file was automatically generated by the /lib64/udev/write_net_rules

# program, run by the persistent-net-generator.rules rules file.

#

# You can modify it, as long as you keep each rule on a single

# line, and change only the value of the NAME= key.

# PCI device 0x10ec:0x8168 (r8169)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:22:15:28:68:c9", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"

# PCI device 0x8086:0x4232 (iwlagn)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:16:ea:48:c1:4a", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="wlan*", NAME="wlan0"
```

```
gentoo dudumomo # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:22:15:28:68:c9  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:31 Base address:0xa000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:7305 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:7305 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:11124701 (10.6 MiB)  TX bytes:11124701 (10.6 MiB)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:ea:48:c1:4a  

          inet6 addr: fe80::216:eaff:fe48:c14a/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:26 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:5588 (5.4 KiB)

```

```
gentoo dudumomo # iwconfig 

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:"GPhone"  

          Mode:Ad-Hoc  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Cell: 02:18:41:D3:29:BE   

          Tx-Power=15 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

```

Thank you for your help and sorry about that but I'm not very confident with the networking configuration in general :p

----------

